# stimulated iui



## rubita (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi
Have just joined. Am doing a stimulated iui cycle trying for second child. I am 41 I thought I would feel very positive that at last I had done something about not getting pregnant rather than just waiting and being disappointed every month. However I feel very down about the whole thing. Could this because by all the hormones that I am swallowing and injecting?


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

What medication are you taking?
To be honest I was just as stressed doing unstimulated as stimulated. I find the low success rate quite depressing and over researching everything isn't helping. I found out my second cycle didn't work this morning.


----------

